# Recent Bowls



## Graybeard (Feb 28, 2019)

Burr Oak - about 5 inches across and 3 inches tall. Pretty far gone.




Birch - 14 inches across and 5 inches tall




Cherry burl - about 10 inches across and 4 inches tall. All finished with tung oil from Lee Valley

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Feb 28, 2019)

Very nice. That cherry burl one is beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 28, 2019)

All are nice, but the round shape on the cherry bowl is my favorite especially with the inward slope on the lip. By the way, did you take all three pics using the same color background and lighting?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 28, 2019)

great inspiration for me @Graybeard !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2019)

Cherry is tops! But I really like the Burr Oak, too! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 28, 2019)

Beautiful work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 28, 2019)

They are all beautiful...but that Burr Oak is my favorite. 

Is Burr Oak only grown in cold climates......Burrrrrrr

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 28, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> All are nice, but the round shape on the cherry bowl is my favorite especially with the inward slope on the lip. By the way, did you take all three pics using the same color background and lighting?



Karl, good question, the answer is yes so I can't explain the change in color of the background. I did use photoshop and used auto correct so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello David,

Beautiful on all of the Bowls, but that Burr Oak is gorgeous.

Have a great day,
Thomas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 28, 2019)

Everyone is a keeper. I especially like the figure on the burr oak. But all are awsome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Wow David, they are good looking. Nice job sir....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2019)

I like the rolled lip on the cherry but the burr oak is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice work! That cherry bowl begs to be held... love that form!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

All 3 very sweet, love Cherry Burl, but the Burr Oak stole my heart in this batch. Love the colors and the way the lines flow through it. Very nicely done on the entire batch David!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 1, 2019)

Gorgeous David ! Maybe someday I can come close - same galaxy or so !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 1, 2019)

Great looking pieces

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 9, 2019)

That’s Cherry Burl is beautiful. Love the form on it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

